# Tournaments



## Jas (Dec 3, 2002)

I am from the Buffalo, NY area, I was wondering if anyone out there knows of any open  tournaments I can participate in.


----------



## ace (Dec 3, 2002)

Horizon M.A. 252 Center Rd West Seneca N.Y.
E- Mail Wmarnis@wmarnis.com

We Do Gi & No Gi Submisson Grappling
Live Sparing Every Tues. & Thurs.

We compete in USJJF, NAGA, Joslyin's.

& Combat Zone (MMA/NHB)

Stop on By.


----------



## ace (Dec 3, 2002)

Phone # sorry


----------



## JDenz (Dec 4, 2002)

No offense to any other schools in the buffalo areas.  But Horizion is the best place to train grappling at in the buffalo area.  Without getting in a car and driving far you arn't going to find a better place to train.


----------



## phlux (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone know of any tournament links or info in the San Francisco Bay Area?

I would like to go - and join a few....


----------

